# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Glossostigma elatinoides flowering



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Grown in the great outdoors.


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Grown in the great outdoors.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

That is very cool! Could you describe how yhou are growing it and how you induced flowering?


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Robert H:
> That is very cool! Could you describe how yhou are growing it and how you induced flowering?


No trick to it really, I have some seedling "greenhouse" trays with clear domes, the substrate is a mixture of gravel and potting mix.

The tray has holes in the bottom so it can't hold water, so I just put it in a cat litter tray filled with water - fits perfect.

I have a spray bottle filled with diluted miracle grow which I use to mist them once or twice a week.

I'm growing them outdoors, in a place that doesn't receive any direct sunlight which seems to be plenty here in Perth.

As for flowering, I let the water level drop a bit and I think that might have triggered it as it kind of simulates the dry season coming on, a time when the plant needs to create seeds for next wet season!


----------

